# Applescript : ouvrir des pages internet dans le meme fenetre



## Wiks (23 Novembre 2008)

Boujour,

Le code pour ouvrir une page internet est open location et le ien. Cependant j'aimerais ouvrir le lien dans la meme fenetre (par dessus la premiere), quel est la commande svp?

merci

Ça, c'est une question pour le forum "développement". On y va !


----------



## tatouille (25 Novembre 2008)

Wiks a dit:


> Boujour,
> 
> Le code pour ouvrir une page internet est open location et le ien. Cependant j'aimerais ouvrir le lien dans la meme fenetre (par dessus la premiere), quel est la commande svp?
> 
> ...



tiens guigui 

```
>$ say "je suis ein gro gui gui"
>$ osascript -e 'tell front window of app "Safari" to set current tab to tab 1'
>$ say "je suis ein gro gui gui"
>$ osascript -e 'tell front window of app "Safari" to set URL of front document to "http://yahoo.com"'
>$ say "je suis ein gro gui gui"
```


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Novembre 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> tiens guigui
> 
> ```
> >$ say "je suis ein gro gui gui"
> ...


© tatouille.


----------

